# Pics fromlast night!



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Here are a few pics from last night!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good looking superduty man !!! how do you like the backrack with lights on there ?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics, does your plow lift high enough with the chain that loose. im glad to see some of you guys getting some snowpayup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck. How much snow did you get?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

sno commander;525534 said:


> nice pics, does your plow lift high enough with the chain that loose. im glad to see some of you guys getting some snowpayup


I was going to say the same thing. The plow is down and the lift cylinder is up.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks All...i love the lights on the back rack. Matt from Blueline installed them, they are Cat lights and are the brightest I know of.

As for the plow I know it needs to be adjusted but yes it does raise high enough!!

We got around 10"!!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

A couple more one w/ strobes!


----------



## 4720 (Dec 9, 2007)

SuperDuty;525501 said:


> Here are a few pics from last night!!


could you post some pics of the arctic cat. nice sled i am thinking about getting one


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

4720, that pic is from the Nascar race up at Louden NH. That is my youngest son sitting on it! One of the dealers in the area had them on display. The sled is their Snow Pro 1000 and the bottom one is of my buddies F7 which absolutely rips!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics and backrack setup


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice truck and pics. That's a pretty big house that you plow!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

That's my house! I was just getting done at that time 2:30 am, and was just cleaning up my own house. My wife always asks...why are we always last!payup


----------

